# Any ideas on how to clean moldy wood?



## tora (Jun 19, 2010)

Yeah, my snake tank is super humid so it gets moldy, especially the pieces of wood. Can anyone recommend a way to clean it up?


----------



## Pikey (Jun 20, 2010)

there are many prducts out there but a 5% bleach 95% water spray it down scrub it really good, rince it, let it dry, then sray it down again, rince it, and let it dry.

are you using a light for heat? if you're using a red light 24hrs try using a regular light/flood light for the day time heat it will cut down on mold growth.


----------



## Jefroka (Jun 20, 2010)

I agree, use a light bleach solution to clean the wood.


...Jefroka


----------



## Chuey (Aug 30, 2010)

There's this green bottle by zoomed called wipe out for just that purpose. 

Its pricey. But...if you go to your local Wal-mart, there's a solution that inhibits bacteria growth for your humidifier with the exact same ingredients. Except you get a giant bottle for 9 bucks. You then have to dilute the solution to the same parts as the Zoo Med product. Spray on let sit, and wipe off. 

I'm pretty sure Holmes makes the bacteria and mold inhibitor solution that can be had at WalMart. I have a giant bottle myself.


----------



## eddyjack (Aug 30, 2010)

I like bleach! Clorox I say, Clorox all the way baby! It's a clean thing with me I suppose.

Thanks


----------

